# Spotify Offline Sync Slow



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I just got my Nexus yesterday and immediately started syncing up my play lists. Several hours later I notices that I had barely sync'd a fraction of them. On my Charge, a full sync (~1000 tracks) took under an hour on wifi. So far I've tried to sync my nexus on wifi and on 4g for hours and I'm barely 50 tracks in.
Has anyone else noticed anything like this? Any ideas?


----------



## brownat (Aug 10, 2011)

Im syncing right now and having no problem. Wish I had a better answer but wanted test in on my end.


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Over wifi is prob the quickest. Turn spotify on on a computer and then start the sync on the phone. The phone should show up on the desktop app in devices. You can manage sync there too.

The quality is also a factor as well. Mine takes a while with over 1k songs too. Since the files are diferent than just a simple move or copy transfer due to the music licensing and such it is managed by spotify in app. It is a large data set so the initial sync just takes a bit. When syncing just an album or two it seems to go much quicker.

I guess it is just how the app manages it, not anything else we can do to speed things up. Besides a bit of a slow sync I still think spotify rocks. My two cents.

By the way, it is the same rate of sync on my wifi HTC Flyer and my 10.1 Galaxy Tab.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry if there was some confusion, I'm syncing tracks from spotify (they're not tracks from my system) via a premium account. I used to flash my last phone pretty often, so i'm very familiar with the process of re syncing play lists. 
Currently, syncing is taking several minutes per song (over wifi with full signal on a fast connection). I'm also periodically getting "disk full" errors, despite having 27GB free.


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I had that with the razr before this phone. spotify was syncing to system and not sd(disk full errors). On the razor there was the ability to specify app data storage location. Not sure where that option might be in ICS. check for /mnt/sdcard/android/data/com.spotify.mobile.ui/cache/storage <---that be where the magic is happening.

EDIT:

So, I just looked at my songs (1,025) and then checked the size of my cashe for spotify... Right around 4.6 gig of data. I sync at high quality. That would be a long sync if for some reason it is labeled as a low priority in the ICS system and on the home network. Prob not meant to cause a conflict with other services on the network.

By the way, I sync spotify songs to my desktop as well for offline listening. I think that if the files are synced to the desktop then they may be transferred to mobil while on wifi. Might be a bit faster transfer, but who knows. Definitely not an expert on the spotify sync process.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I've cleared my cache several times and tried re-installing Spotify once. So far I have found that selecting a single playlist and setting it to sync seems to work (though slowly). Initially, I was selecting multiple lists and just letting it go (that's what I always did with my last phone). It's taking forever, but it seems to be going.

I will try syncing some of my other lists to my system before the phone and poke around in settings elsewhere. We'll see if it makes any diff.


----------

